# I felt hopeless like you , But I am back to world! 100% Recovery



## Cohle21 (Apr 8, 2018)

First of all,My english isn't great,so i will try my best! Sry for grammar mistakes.

*Let's Go! 

Turn some good music like "Pink Floyd - Coming Back to Life", Because,yes,you will be yourself again!

First Chapter : Cohle21's Story! :razz: *

It's 2015,i am on music festival,taking heroic dose of Nbome25(LSD LIKE BUT WAY WORSE) and Here we go, 3 years of hell begins!

I have been to hell, i rised from ashes like phoenix,ye,you got me right,It was BAD TRIP!

i've lost my ego , I didn't know who i was,where i was or what i was feeling, world was destructed,my lovers was fading, it's still hard for me to remember that trip,I came out from that trip, I was feeling okay ,i was like "It was just bad trip everything will be okay now" and Booom ,thought came "What if i died and it's dream?" - and anxiety filled my body with huge panic attack!

Hell begun!

NEXT 2 WEEKS : I am feeling worse and worse, don't know what is wrong with me(Anxiety + Dp/Dr).

I am going to psych and he gives me Anafranil,Xanax and Carbamazepine! I am calm like $%# and everything is okay within one month,No panic attacks,no rush,no fears.but dp/dr is still with me!

Long story short : I took drug,I had background of anxiety,I am on meds, I am feeling okay but dp/dr with me, I stop meds when i feel okay but dp/dr still there,I start drinking,dp/dr still there, i change things dp dr fades, so *how?*

*Second Chapter : **Cohle21 feels like something is wrong !*

*Symptoms**: I look into mirror and i don't know whom i am looking. Friends talking to me,I dont feel I am here,World likes 2D,Clouds look annyoing ,sky is fake, everything feels fake, I dont remember my old memories, my feelings is turned off,I am robot just living his life, and nobody knows whats wrong with him,there were more symptoms but i just dont remember!*

*Thoughts: I am trapped, there is no way out,I damaged my brain, I can't change things,sleeping is way better, this panic and depersonalization never go away.

Proofs: Some idiots on different forums saying that they have dp/dr for 20 years, people who lost hope and think they are trapped here and reading all day this forums and i am going crazy, i am getting depression and my dp/dr getting worse!

Third Chapter :Cohle changing things!

This hell goes like 2 years, I am reading forums all day, i got bad aand better days,I am still on meds,but nothing works out , I tried everything,but nothing works! guys trust me I've read every single post about dp/dr!

so i decided that i shoould change world! I started changing my self!
What i did!

1. Got right meds, Escitalopram(Lexapro) and Buspiron with Quetapine ,did wonders for me, I was able to think again,I was ready for fight with right Elexirs so,I wrote down everything i knew about dp/dr,what would help me.
2. Cut off caffeine
3.Started new hobby (Fishing)
4. Was going for skiing every month!
5. Stopped every thought what was about dp/dr
6. was listening only good music, Pink floyd and Moby is great for it!
7.Decided to enver take any drugs , even weed!
8.for 3 weeks idecided to never google "dp/dr"
9.Started reading cool quotes
10.concentrated on helping others.
11.started taking fish oil
12.changed mind

after onemonth , I saw light,I was looking into mirror and i was same again, My memories came back,Oneevening i started crying, everything was okay,everything was feeling great.

I came out
i came out
i came out
you can do it!aren't you tired from this shitty disorder? hey, you are OK!,YOU ARE OK! EVERYTHING WILL BE OKAY,*

*PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT FROM HERE NEVER GOES BACK TO FORUMS, I JUST REMEMBERED HOW I NEEDED HELP!*

*YOU WILL DO IT , YOU WILL FIND WAY , YOU ALWAYS DID!

Feel free to ask any questions, I didn't have time to write more, add me on facebook or write here! next 1 week i will be here and will try my best tohelp you!*


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, cohle, can u tell me what exactly your symptoms were?


----------



## Cohle21 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ernestia Ignis said:


> Hi, cohle, can u tell me what exactly your symptoms were?


1.I couldn't recognize my self
2.I had fear that i am losing control to world
3.world seemed like 2d(like computer game)
4.i felt like other one speaking instead of me
5. i was robot like
6.i didnt feel anything
7.i didnt have any memories
and so on , it was changing every week or month...


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you have a Instagram?


----------



## Cohle21 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yoloking123 said:


> Do you have a Instagram?


https://www.instagram.com/ratirobaqidze/


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Cohle21 said:


> 1.I couldn't recognize my self
> 2.I had fear that i am losing control to world
> 3.world seemed like 2d(like computer game)
> 4.i felt like other one speaking instead of me
> ...


Hi. How long did you have #7 for ??


----------

